# Hello From Tacoma, WA



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roxi!


----------



## sewingbee (Feb 9, 2013)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Roxi!


Thank you. Just an update..... I was able to locate some Fumagilin B locally. Will use that in some 2:1 syrup as a drench tomorrow. I used my stethoscope and hear bees in there. Not giving up on those girls yet. ;-)

Oh, and my copy of 'The Handbook for the Bee Loving Beekeeper' arrived today. Must hunt down some essential oils!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome. I am up in Issaquah if you ever need anything. I will have packages come April if you want to expand some more.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

_ AM CURIOUS AS TO WHAT A BLEACH DRENCH IS._ Even the details as how it is administered and if more than once. At my age I have even forgotten what Nosema exactly is. I am guessing when I say a virus or bacteria that causes tje bees to die. Something like diarea or what? How does the county extension officer recommend you treat it? Thanks in advance for your reply and be sure and let us know how much you dilute the bleach and what you think of the treatment. Just thinking about what I imagine it woud be like I would be surprised if it didn't put the finishing touches onan already strained hive of bees.


----------



## sewingbee (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is the link samoadc.
http://scientificbeekeeping.com/nosema-drench-treatment-trial/
I was able to obtain fumigilan B locally (and quickly) so drenched with that, instead. I was encouraged by the number of bees in the hive. Fingers crossed that I caught it early enough.

And yes, Nosema gives the bees dysentary. Other bees then clean up the mess and ingest the spores, spreading the illness through the hive. Not pretty. The weakest bees can't fly so wander around on the ground in front of the hive.


----------

